# libexpat.so.0 - gnome problem nach update

## Tranalogic1987

Guten Abend,

vor ein paar Tagen ist Gnome 2.18 für AMD64 stable gekennzeichnet worden und danach ein expat update. Gut alles kein Problem nach dem Gnome update hatte ich expat geupdatet und bekomme jetzt immer die Meldung "libexpat.so.0 cannot load shared library". 

Da ich mit solchen Meldungen schon Erfahrungen habe, habe ich mit revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0 mal das Abhängigkeitsproblem gelöst. 

Dachte ich zumindest, gestern wurde das mergen fertig und gnome hat auch funktioniert, nur heute stürzte nautilus ab, schnell einen Terminal geöffnet und über diesen nautilus gestartet und siehe da, die Meldung mit libexpat kam nochmals. Dann hab ich revdep-rebuild ohne den --library parameter gestartet und es waren laut revdep amarok und andere QT/KDE Programme broken, aber nicht Nautilus oder andere Gnome APPS.

Nun meine Frage, wie behebe ich das Problem das Gnome wieder ohne Probleme startet, GDM funktioniert einwandfrei.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar,

LG

Tranalogic

PS: Ich hab mich im Forum schon umgesehen, aber nichts passendes dazu gefunden.

----------

## manuels

Moin,

hatte heute das selbe Problem.

Die ABI von expat hat sich geändert:

```
        ewarn "Please note that the soname of the library changed!"

        ewarn "If you are upgrading from a previous version you need"

        ewarn "to fix dynamic linking inconsistencies by executing:"

        ewarn "revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0"

```

EDIT: Ups, da war ich wohl ein bisschen vorschnell.

Das mit revdep-rebuild hast du wohl selber rausgekriegt.

Was ist denn von nautilus genau die Fehlermeldung? auch libexpat.so.0 oder libexpat.so.1?

Was mich ein bisschen nervt ist, dass emerge die Warnungen zwischendurch ausgibt, sodass man sie mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht lesen kann.

Eine Sammlung aller ewarns am Ende eines ganzen Emege-Vorgangs fänd ich schöner

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Die Meldung kommt bei Nautilus...

```
 ** (nautilus:27990): WARNING**: libexpat.so.0: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht \xf6ffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 
```

BTW: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das unter Root GNOME sich ohne Probleme starten lässt. Schau noch das ich irgendwie an Fehlermeldungen komme...

LG

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Hab jetzt ganz ordinär einen reboot gemacht und siehe da GNOME wird ohne Probleme geladen. WTF? Ich will den Thread noch nicht als solved markieren da es zwar zu funktionieren scheint aber ich nicht weiss warum es jetzt auf einmal funktioniert. Halt euch auf den laufenden.

LG

----------

## xraver

Habe das Problem heute vormittag selber bei mir festellen können. Firefox und co wollten nicht mehr.

Mittlerweile mache ich ein emerge -e world weill er auch keine Anwendung mehr compilieren wollte die libexpat.so.0 benutzt.

Obwol er noch compiliert funktioniren eine Anwendungen schon wieder.

Solange kann man ja einen Link anlegen.

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

revdep-rebuild hat bei mir nicht alle fehlenden Abhängigkeiten gefunden. Ist durchgelaufen und es sollte alles i.O. sein. Ich mußte aber diverse abstürzende Programme neu kompillieren.

----------

## der_flo

bei mir verbindet sich kopete nicht mehr, weder zu icq, noch zu aim.

habs auch diverse male neu gemergt und auch alle anderen sachen, die hier erwähnt wurden, gemacht.

das problem bei kopete ist auch noch, dass das drecks-ding beim starten forkt, jetzt kann ich auch keine eventuellen fehlermeldungen lesen ...

in der .xsession-errors steht noch:

```
kded: WARNING: [KDEDModule* Kded::loadModule(const KService*, bool)] Could not load library. [ libexpat.so.0: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden ]

kded: WARNING: [KDEDModule* Kded::loadModule(const KService*, bool)] Could not load library. [ Bibliotheksdateien <b>libkded_kdesvnd.la</b> sind nicht in den Pfaden auffindbar. ]

...

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: PKCS7_content_free

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OPENSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms_conf

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: PKCS7_content_free

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OPENSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms_conf

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: PKCS7_content_free

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OPENSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms_conf

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: PKCS7_content_free

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OPENSSL_add_all_algorithms

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms_conf

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: PKCS7_content_free

```

aber ich brings nicht auf die reihe!

der letzte emerge -pvuND world bringt mich echt um den verstand ...

für tipps bin ich jederzeit zu haben.

danke,

der flo

----------

## xraver

Das mit dem Link erstellen schon versucht?

Ansonsten emerge world -e versuchen  :Wink: .

----------

## AROK

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html

Gruß AROK

----------

## smg

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html

----------

## der_flo

 *smg wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html

 

natürlich hab ich diese sachen schon gelesen, es gibt ja eine forums-suche   :Wink:  .

geholfen hat das alles nichts. bei einem "emerge -e world" bin ich auch skeptisch, werde ihn aber trotzdem mal ausführen. sicherheitshalber schalte ich einen "emerge -e system" davor. mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt.

auch ich möchte nochmal anzweifeln, dass das expat (und curl?) update so eine gute idee war. offensichtlich hat es ja bei nicht wenigen "rummms" gemacht, ein allheilmittel gibt es anscheinend auch nicht. 

ich brauch mein kmail und kopete einfach funktionierend.

danke schonmal für die tipps, wenns was bringt, werde ich es hier posten.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Gibheer

bei mir hat es geholfen, expat und curl zu mergen und danach ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

zu machen. Danach hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.

----------

## stalinski

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> bei mir verbindet sich kopete nicht mehr, weder zu icq, noch zu aim.
> 
> habs auch diverse male neu gemergt und auch alle anderen sachen, die hier erwähnt wurden, gemacht.
> 
> das problem bei kopete ist auch noch, dass das drecks-ding beim starten forkt, jetzt kann ich auch keine eventuellen fehlermeldungen lesen ...
> ...

 

hast du mal deinen XServer / rechner neu gestartet?

KDE scheint das tatsächlich nach nem Update zu brauchen. (Bei mir half das zumindest)

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

also ich habe das folgendermaßen gemacht: 

emerge --unmerge kdesktop kioslaves

emerge kdesktop

emerge expat

revdep-rebuild -X  (an dieser Stelle bei einem Rechner abgebrochen, XML-LibXML neu installiert, revdep-rebuild neu gestartet)

emerge kdebase-meta

emerge -uavd world

Ob das das Beste Vorgehen war, weiß ich nicht, aber so hat es auf 3 Rechnern funktioniert.

Wie das mit Gnome ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich es nicht installiert habe. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## nikaya

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Solange kann man ja einen Link anlegen.
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

Und genau davon raten die Developer dringlichst ab:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4184102.html#4184102

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Albena wrote:*   ich bin nun hergegangen und habe einen Softlink erstellt mit dem Namen libexpat.so.0 auf libexpat.so.1.5.2. 
> 
> Und genau das solltest du niemals tun.

 

----------

## xraver

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Solange kann man ja einen Link anlegen.
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

Sollte ja nur als Workaround dienen.

Was bringt es denn wenn lixaxpat nicht mehr funktioniert und man noch nicht mal den Firefox starten kann um sich zu informieren.

Oder wenn ich eben JETZT keine Lust habe den Compiler anzuwerfen.

Bei mir hats funktioniert und nun habe den Link gelöscht und den Compiler angeworfen.

Mitlerweile funktioniert wieder alles.

----------

## nikaya

Ok,Dir sei verziehen.Wenn Du weißt was Du tust und es nur temporär ist kann man es gerade noch durchgehen lassen.  :Wink: 

Aber auch im englischen Forum wird diese Lösung inflationär empfohlen.Wenn Carlo da nicht öfters den Zeigefinger erhoben hätte,würden viele es unreflektiert als Dauerlösung akzeptieren.

Am besten sowas mit dickem Warnschild versehen,oder noch besser gar nicht erst erwähnen.

----------

## der_flo

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> hast du mal deinen XServer / rechner neu gestartet?

 

klar.

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe das folgendermaßen gemacht: 
> 
> emerge --unmerge kdesktop kioslaves
> ...

 

werde ich probieren, wenn "emerge -e world" durchgelaufen ist und es immer noch nicht klappt. aber mein primitiver verstand sagt mir, dass "emerge -e world" ja eigentlich deinen lösungsansatz impliziert.

a propos: gibt es ein skript, das mir bei "emerge -e world" erlaubt, es in mehreren teilen ablaufen zu lassen? (mein rechner hat jetzt grad keine 40h zeit)

wegen dem symlink: ist mir völlig klar, dass das sicher nicht der richtige weg ist.

danke,

der flo

----------

## xraver

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a propos: gibt es ein skript, das mir bei "emerge -e world" erlaubt, es in mehreren teilen ablaufen zu lassen? (mein rechner hat jetzt grad keine 40h zeit)
> 
> 

 

Einfach den emerge Vorgang mit CTRL-C abbrechen und später mit emerge -e world --resume fortsetzen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe gerade gesehen, das beim Installieren der neuen expat Version der Hinweis kommt

```
...revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

 Hatte ich glattweg übersehen.Passiert, wenn man mehrere Sachen in einem Rutsch installiert.

----------

## nikaya

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe gerade gesehen, das beim Installieren der neuen expat Version der Hinweis kommt
> 
> ```
> ...revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

Ich schaue es mir manchmal auch ganz fasziniert an,aber alles lese ich mir auch nicht durch.  :Wink: 

----------

## der_flo

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *QuarterPounder wrote:*   
> 
> a propos: gibt es ein skript, das mir bei "emerge -e world" erlaubt, es in mehreren teilen ablaufen zu lassen? (mein rechner hat jetzt grad keine 40h zeit)
> 
>  
> ...

 

*schäm* die man-page hats mir auch verraten. aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens genauestens bescheid.

danke

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *QuarterPounder wrote:*   
> 
> a propos: gibt es ein skript, das mir bei "emerge -e world" erlaubt, es in mehreren teilen ablaufen zu lassen? (mein rechner hat jetzt grad keine 40h zeit)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen:

emerge -e world --resume

emerge --resume

?

Tobi

----------

## der_flo

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *QuarterPounder wrote:*   
> 
> a propos: gibt es ein skript, das mir bei "emerge -e world" erlaubt, es in mehreren teilen ablaufen zu lassen? (mein rechner hat jetzt grad keine 40h zeit)
> 
>  
> ...

 

ich trau mich es nicht ausprobieren, 200 pakete sind schon gemergt, die will ich nicht nochmal durchrödeln müssen.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Finswimmer

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*    *QuarterPounder wrote:*   
> 
> a propos: gibt es ein skript, das mir bei "emerge -e world" erlaubt, es in mehreren teilen ablaufen zu lassen? (mein rechner hat jetzt grad keine 40h zeit)
> 
>  
> ...

 

No risk - no fun 

 :Wink: 

----------

## der_flo

erfolgsmeldung:

mein "emerge -e world" ist noch nicht ganz durch (100 pakete fehlen noch), aber kopete funzt wieder und kmail schmeisst auch keine zertifikatsfehler mehr! juhöö!

meine .xsession-errors ist zwar immer noch ranvoll mit irgendwelchen verrückten sachen, aber das soll mich jetzt mal nicht stören, hauptsache die "kerndienste" laufen wieder  :Wink: 

danke und servus,

der flo

----------

